# Nissan sentra 2004/starting problem



## lerotisseur (Jul 4, 2013)

Hi, I've got a little problem. The car try to start but nothing happens

i've check: Battery : 14.5V
alternator: new 
pump fuse: not burned
pump gaz: Work
Coil: Work too
spark plugs: Change last year
motor ground: clean


Thank you in advance for your help and sorry if my english is poor it's not my language.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Before going much further, the first thing to do is an ECU code readout with a scan tool to see if any fault codes are set. The codes will be in the form of P0000 as an example. A bad crankshaft position sensor (code P0335) or a bad camshaft position sensor (code P0340) would prevent the engine from starting.


----------



## lerotisseur (Jul 4, 2013)

ah my bad forget to tell you that, i've already done that and no code at all


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Get some starting fluid in a spray can and squirt some into the throttle body while attempting to start the engine. If the engine fires up momentarily and then dies, then there is a fuel delivery problem otherwise there's an ignition problem. A more serious problem could be a bad timing chain that skipped some teeth. 

Also make the ignition timing is correct.


----------



## lerotisseur (Jul 4, 2013)

Thank you i'll check that


----------

